# Happy Birthday Otaku



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy birthday!


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Yes, happy Birthday Otaku


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Happy B-day, O!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Happy Bday Otaku! Hope you have a great one! :>


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Happy B-day Otaku!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Happy Birthday Dude!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Happy Birthday Otaku.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hope you have a happy birthday, Otaku!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Here's wishing ya a happy happy birthday Otaku!!!!!!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Hope you have a good one!


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

happy B-day bud!!!!!!!!!! Hope all your spooktacular wishes come true!


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

May the sun be on your face and the wind be at your back. Happy birthday, Otaku.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Have a great birthday Otaku


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Have a very Happy Birthday Otaku!!!!


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Happy Birthday Gary! Have a great one!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

May you have many wonderful surprises!
Enjoy your day!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Have a wonderful Birthday Otaku!*


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Happy B Day !!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanks, all, for the great birthday wishes! My wife forgot it this year, she even called from Lake Tahoe (spending a long weekend with her two sisters) to ask if she could buy a new fossil specimen to add to her collection and didn't remember. Our anniversary is the 13th - maybe I won't get razzed for "forgetting" it this year!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Happy birthday... i forgot too.. sorry  You will have to raz her about it, but give her a chance... how many times have you "forgotten" other days... perhaps she is just getting you back.... perhaps not.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Actually, she was very excited about her find at the fossil store up there, and it just slipped her mind. She's been looking for a particular cephalopod specimen for about 3 years, and finally found it. And yes, I too have forgotten some special days, but I am better than most absent-minded husbands. Hmmm, maybe I can leverage this into a new fog machine!


----------

